# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  "Zgjidh e Merr" - F. S. Noli

## Borix

Arsyeja qe po e nis kete teme eshte te heq "zeron" tek "Temat e hapura nga Borix". Megjithate, kur i hodha nje sy mire poezise se Nolit, zgjodha kete seksion per arsye implicite. Normalisht, jeni te mirepritur per diskutime te cdo lloj forme. Perberjen krahinore te popullit tone, Noli e ka permbledhur ne strofat e meposhtme. Kushdo qe krenohet/preket le te shkruaje...

_Fan Stiljan Noli_

*ZGJIDH E MERR*

A te duhen luftetare,
gjithe botes t'i vene zjarr,
do arratine te marre,
merr nja 10 *Kosovare*.

A te duhen sharlatane,
qe te lepihen ne cdo sahane,
qe te percajne vatane,
ke sa te duash *Tropojane*.

A do male me debore,
trime te forte e malesore,
fort bujare e burrerore,
shko ne *Kukes* i ke ne dore.

Njerez te zgjuar me lezet,
qe i gjen ne cdo ane,
qe te bejne hallve e salep,
keta jane mjeshtrat *Dibrane*.

A do njerez pa ahengje,
Per tryeze e per kuvende,
burra e gra kercejne me loder,
keta i gjen vec ne *Shkoder*.

A do trima mirditore,
kapardisur kudo vene,
pa i zene gjumi mos flene,
per tre *Mirditore* bejne bene.

Keta *Matjane* burra te zote,
qe dikur kane bere barote,
se i njeh gjithe vendi mbare,
jane te afte per xhandare.

A te duhen genjeshtare,
matrapaz e kokethare,
qe reren ta sheshin per fare,
merr *Krutane* se je i lare.

Do dembele per Stamboll,
mos u lodh te bezdisesh dynjane,
Ne *Tirane* rresht tabore,
vetem te zgjasesh nje dore.

Po qejfli a te duhen,
qe me jevga dine te kruhen,
zonja qe pjellin cdo vit,
vetem *Elbasani* rrit.

Do per pune nje *Korcare*,
i ke bujq, i ke ushtare,
te gjithe bashke vene ne are,
koke e kembe si ke te share.

Do ministra *Kolonjare*,
se mbahen burra me mend,
duan kudo te jene te pare,
ne mexhlic e ne kuvend.

Hall i madh me *Skraparllinjte*,
ka rrezik te hedh trute,
dy ministra le te rrine,
se na duhen dhe pa trute.

Do budallenj qe vec hane,
hajvan me dy kembe,
pasuri s'dine te vene,
merr shetit gjith *Myzeqene*.

A do te urte njerezit te rrine,
ne komande ta kesh ushtrine,
ne trabajte te kesh njerezine,
merr te gjithe *Laberine*.

O te gjore harruam *Vloren*,
se kjo pune lahet me gjak,
dy shirit e nje madalje,
kesaj gjeje i ve kapak.

Do te hash e te besh qejf,
sofra shtruar si per mbret,
pasterti e per hyzmet,
te tille gjen vec ne *Permet*.

A do te ruash florine,
katandine dhe shtepine,
me dy qofte mbush sinine,
ec e merr *Gjirokastrine*.

----------


## The Dardha

Noli ka qelluar ne shenje per te gjitha strofat e per te gjitha krahinat, por te them te drejten ajo qe me cuditi qe per anen e vete e ka mburrurr pak seshte treguar realist Noli  :shkelje syri:   :uahaha:

----------


## Borix

Fan Noli eshte konsideruar nga kritiket tane si nje nga mendjet me te ndritura (ose C.S. Lewis i Shqiperise). Eshte pohuar gjithashtu se ka qene nje nder te vetmit qe e njihte mire Shqiperine me "komponentet" se saj. Mbase strofat e mesiperme i drejtohen *asaj* kohe, por ne te vertete them se nuk ka ndryshuar shume...

Exempli Gratia, per strofen e pare s'kam c'them se flet vete. Per te dyten, kemi kryeministrin aktual e ca te tjere nga ato zona. Per te treten, kemi Edvin83, anetar i forumit. [...] Per Skraparllinj kemi LSI-ne. Per Vloren kemi '97, e me rradhe.

----------


## AlixA

O Borix po me pelqejne shume ato bejtet. jo per ndonje gje po te verteta nder to.  Megjithese shkruaj rralle artikujt interesante si ky i lexoj me qejf te madh. 
Vazhdo te gjesh materiale te tjera si ky i fundit.

----------


## Julius

E kam postuar une kush e di sa here kete poezi te Nolit. Eshte figura qe vleresoj me teper nga te gjithe atdhetaret shqiptare. Meqe kam folur shume per kete figure them vetem nje gje: Noli ka qene nje hap perpara kohes ne te cilen ka jetuar. Pershendes dhe hapesin e temes sepse besoj ka zgjedhur dicka te bukur per diskutim.

----------


## Borix

> Noli ka qene nje hap perpara kohes ne te cilen ka jetuar.


Une jam shume dakord me kete pohim. Noli ka qene vertet nje mendje e ndricuar. Kete e tregon me teper fakti qe populli yne feudal e hodhi poshte pas vetem gjashte muaj qeverisje...

----------


## The Dardha

Ajo cka doja te thoja eshte e thjeshte, vetem tani populli yne po kupton cfare Noli ka dashur te thote ne ate kohe. Rendesi ka per popullin ta arrije me mire vone se kurre.

----------


## Borix

Para disa ditesh isha ne Boston dhe shkova ne varrin e Nolit... M'u kujtua kjo poezia, me teper nga pseudo-komuniteti shqiptar i atjeshem. Mendova, "Edhe ketu nuk ndryshuan shqiptaret..." Jemi shume individualista ; kjo sepse na mungon nje ideal percaktues per kombin tone apo per ate komb qe perfaqesojme...

----------

